# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Kallo në këmbë

## dori_85

peshendetje te gjith mjkeve  apo student te mjekesis qe frekuentojn kete forum po un doja te me ktheni  pergjigje te thjeshta per  pyetjet q do bej kam nje antar te familjes sime qe ka si nje kallo posht kembes dhe nuk i sherohet nuk ka doktor ne kete deg qe skam vajtur apo mjek popullor desha te di se ca lloj semundje esht kjo dhe a ka shpres qe ajo te iki  faleminderit pres pergjigje

----------


## Cappuccino

Cka eshte kallo se nuk e kuptoi?  :i ngrysur:

----------


## friendlyboy1

kallot jan nga mbipesha

----------


## Cappuccino

> kallot jan nga mbipesha



Me sakt ore se asgje nuk kuptova? Nga mbipesha mund te lindin qindra probleme....

----------


## Larsus

> kallot jan nga mbipesha


 :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:  

kallot jane lekure e vdekur qe krijohen zakonisht ne kembe ose duar nga puna e rende fizike zakonisht --- ose psh-- kur te vrasin kepucet e reja ne dasem  :ngerdheshje: 

ka kremera zbutese, dhe ushquese per lekuren....trajtohen shume lehte nga dermatologet

----------


## Cappuccino

Larsus

Dini ndonje sinonim tjeter per kete fjale "Kallo" ?

----------


## shkodrane82

Kallo eshte ajo lekure qe mbledhet e rrudhet sidomos ne thembra dhe tek
mbarimi i gishterinjve. Zakonisht fshataret ose njerez qe jane mundu shume
gjate jetes se tyre i kane. Kam pare dhe njerez qe e heqin lekuren e vdekur
me brisk, rrijne duke e hollu pak nga pak.

Dhe dicka tjeter qe ti ban kembet me kallo eshte ndejta zbathur, mbaj mend
qe ne Shqiperi njerezit perdornin vazeline dhe glicerine per sherimin e tyre.
Ketu ne Usa akoma s'kam degju per te, dhe Mecidus emer tjeter sdi per te.

----------


## Leila

Callus jane. Pervec se te prish lekuren e njollos si me ngjyre kafe. Une i kam neper duar (how ladylike!) se kam perdorur shume gershere te vjetra ne Shqiperi. Mund te kem qene kalamani bastard i Eduard Doregersheres (Scissorhands)  :uahaha:   per nje arsye a tjeter nuk i shqisja nga dora. Njerez qe shtrengojne fort lapsat kur shkruajne e kane tek gishti i mesem kallon, shkrimtaret e kane tek kyci (mgjs varet shume tek konstrukti i kockave). Neper kembe i kam se luaja futboll dhe jane shume me te dallueshme ne kemben e djathte me te cilen gjuaja topin. Njerezit me lekure me te erret qe mund te nxihen ne diell, medium-zeshkanet dmth, kane shanse me te larta per te zhvilluar kallo nqs merren me aktivitete qe vrasin lekuren. Ka dicka te beje me melaninin e lekures. S'besoj se ka sherim pervec se mund te zbusesh shtresen e siperme te lekures, por ne te njejten kohe kallot nuk jane bezdisese dhe nuk parandalojne ndo nje aktivitet. They're simply not sightly, thjesht nje problem estetik.

----------


## bebe

Kallot nuk kane te bejne me melaninen e lekures, qe eshte pigmenti qe i jep ngjyren lekures dhe flokeve. Kallot jane lekure e vdekur, pra kryesisht keratine. Ato formohen ne vendet me ferkim te larte ku lekura vdes shpejt dhe nuk eliminohet siç duhet. Behen te dhimbshme sidomos kur mikroorganizma zene fole aty duke u ushqyer me keratinen.
Duhet te shkosh tek dermatologu ose podologu qe ka kabinet me aparetet e posaçme per te kruajtur kallon dhe ai do te te rekomandoje kremerat qe duhet te vesh pas seances.

----------


## Leila

Pse zeshkanet kane me shume kallo se sa nje qe nuk nxihet dot ne diell (dhe qe bejne te njejten pune)? Pse stretch marks, shenja mbi lekure kur hapet lekura, gjinden me PAK tek personat qe nuk nxihen dot ne diell? etj. etj. Ka plot nuk nxihen dot ne diell, nuk kane as edhe nje kallo, e asnje shenje mbi lekure kur kane shtuar peshe apo kane kaluar shtatzani. Nje e njohura ime filloi te vishte syze dhe iu ngurtesua lekura anash fytyres ku e piqnin syzet. Sa me shume melanin te kete njeriu aq me e ngjeshur eshte lekura, por jo aq e bute sa lekura e dikujt qe nuk nxihet. Prandaj personat me prejardhje Afrikane e perdorin kremin zbutes me bollek dhe do gjesh nje pjese e madhe e tyre qe vuajne nga stretch marks. C'mu kujtuan vitet e shkolles fillore & gjimnazit kur coheshin cupkat dhe ia benin me ze te larte ne klase, "Anybody got lotion?"  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Humdinger

> Kallot nuk kane te bejne me melaninen e lekures, qe eshte pigmenti qe i jep ngjyren lekures dhe flokeve. Kallot jane lekure e vdekur, pra kryesisht keratine. Ato formohen ne vendet me ferkim te larte ku lekura vdes shpejt dhe nuk eliminohet siç duhet. Behen te dhimbshme sidomos kur mikroorganizma zene fole aty duke u ushqyer me keratinen.
> Duhet te shkosh tek dermatologu ose podologu qe ka kabinet me aparetet e posaçme per te kruajtur kallon dhe ai do te te rekomandoje kremerat qe duhet te vesh pas seances.


Përgjigja perfekte. :buzeqeshje:  
Çfarë kanë të bëjnë kallot me njollat e djegjes nga dielli??
Dreqi e mori si ngatërrohen...nuk jemi as në verë që të na e ketë fajin dielli!! :kryqezohen: 
Unë e kam një të vjetër disa vjeçare dhe nuk i kam lënë gjë pa bërë dhe po aty është e nuk ka luajtur.
Në një farmaci më dhanë një si ankerplast  AM/PM Relief.
Kjo mi mbante të buta dhe larg nj tj gishtat që kishin krijuar kallon dhe si përfundim, mi zbuti kallot shumë.
Po e scann dhe po ju tregoj kutinë që të dini çfarë kërkoni.

----------


## Leila

> Përgjigja perfekte. 
> Çfarë kanë të bëjnë kallot me njollat e djegjes nga dielli??
> Dreqi e mori si ngatërrohen...nuk jemi as në verë që të na e ketë fajin dielli!!


Njolla djegje? Kush foli per njolla djegje, nje here? Po flas per melanin, qe e ke ne gen nga mami dhe babi. Dhe kjo lidhet edhe me kallot qe i ke aty ku s'ndricon dielli... mes gishtave te kembes, ta kam llafnë. Kush u ngaterrua tani?
Nejse, go 2 hell dhe... digjni bithen! Boll me cate koken. Une me buke e ju me gure.

----------


## Humdinger

Nuk doli mirë sepse ka shumë silver color përreth. 
Është nga Doctor's Choice dhe ka firmën Sci V olutions ".
Mendoj se është përzgjedhje tepër e mirë dhe pa asnjë lloj dhimbjeje e shqetësimi anësor.

----------


## Humdinger

> Njolla djegje? Kush foli per njolla djegje, nje here? Po flas per melanin, qe e ke ne gen nga mami dhe babi. Dhe kjo lidhet edhe me kallot qe i ke aty ku s'ndricon dielli... mes gishtave te kembes, ta kam llafnë. Kush u ngaterrua tani?
> Nejse, go 2 hell dhe... digjni bithen! Boll me cate koken. Une me buke e ju me gure.


Siç mund të lexosh më sipër, ka plot që se kanë idenë se çfarë janë kallot, kështu që kërceve kot nga karrikja.
Sa për të tjerat që s'qaron më poshtë as ja vlen përgjigja.

----------


## [Perla]

*Kallot jane pjese te trasha, te forta, lekure te vdekur. Ato formohen per te mbrojtur vete lekuren apo pjese te brendeshme te trupit nga ferkimet dhe demtimet.
*
Kallot mund te jene me ngjyre gri apo si te verdhe, mund te jene me pak te ndjeshme se lekura rreth tyre dhe duken si xhunga. Kallot ne duar dhe kembe tek nje person ektiv fizikisht jane gje normale. Kallot jane problematike kur zmadhohen aq shume sa shkaktojne dhimbje.

* Kallot zakonisht formohen ne duar dhe kembe, megjithate mund te formohen kudo qe ka presion ne lekure si psh ne gjunje apo brryla.
* Kallot ne duar zakonisht formohen tek baza e gishtave. Normalisht nuk jane te dhimbshme dhe mund te jene te nevojshme. NJe marangoz , psh. mund te formoje kallo ne duar te cilat e mbrojne nga gervishtjet dhe prerjet gjate punes. Nje lojtar tenisi mund te formoje kallo ne duar nga presioni dhe ferkimi i raketes.
* Ne kembe kallot formohen ne thunder ne baze dhe poshte gishtit te madh.
* Kallot mund te formohen tek pjesa ku gishtat e kembes ferkohen me njeri-tjetrin. Keto kallo mund te jene te buta apo te forta nga brenda.

*Çfarë i shkakton kallot?*

Kallot formohen nga nje periudhe e gjate e ferkimit apo presionit ne nje zone te lekures. Ky presion shkakton vdekjen e qelizave te lekures dhe formohn nje siperfaqje te forte mbrojtese. Kallot nuk shkaktohen nga virus dhe nuk jane ngjitese.

Mbajta ose shtrengimi i nje objekti per nje kohe te gjate ne dore shkakton kallo, psh çekici apo ndonje vegel tjeter pune si dhe tek sportistet psh raketa e tenisit.

Kallot ne kembe zakonisht shkaktohen nga shtrengimi i kepuceve ne keto raste:
_
* Kepucet e ngushta shtrengojne kembet.
* Kepucet me taka shtrengojne pjesen e para te kemebes.
* Kepucet e lira mund te lejojne kemben te rreshqase dhe te ferkohet pas kepuces.
* Kepucet me sholle te holle mund te krijojne presion tek shputa e kembes.
* Veshja e kepuceve apo sandaleve pa corape mund te krijoje ferkim te kembes.
* Kemba mund te ferkohet pas qepjeve te lekures brenda ne kepuce apo ndonje forme ne kepuce.
* Corapet qe nuk ju bejne tamam mund te krijojne presion psh kur corapja paloset.
* Ecja zbathur krijon kallo gjithashtu._

Kallot mund te formohen edhe mbi deformime ose formime anormale te muskujve dhe kockave. Ecja anormale mund te formoje kallo.

*Cilat jane simptomat?*

Pamja e kallove eshte zakonisht gri ose e verdhe eshte e forte e thate dhe e trashe. Mund te jete me pak e ndjeshme se lekura rreth saj dhe mund te jete si xhunge e vogel. Megjithese kallot nuk jane te dhimbshme ato mund te shkaktojne dhimbje gjate ecjes dhe veshtiresojne veshjen e kepuceve. Presioni, shtrengimi ose shtrydhja e kallove shkakton dhimbje.

*Si kurohen kallot?*

Ne qofte se keni diabet , probleme me qarkullimin e gjakur ne kembe, probleme me nervat ose ndonje semundje tjeter qe shkakton problemem me qarkullimin e gjakut apo mpirje, flisni me mjekun para se te tentoni kurimin e kallove.

Kallon nuk kane nevoje per trajtim , trajtimi behet vetem po te keni dhimbje. Ne qofte se keni dhimbje ne fillim perpiquni te evitoni situaten qe ju shkakton presion mbi kallo dhe lejoni lekuren qe te sherohet. Kjo behet duke veshur kepuce qe ju bejne taman dhe duke veshur sfungjere apo masa te tjera mbrojtese per te zbutur ferkimim apo shtrengimin.

Kallot mund te zbuten dhe lekura e vdekur mund te hiqet me ndihmen e acidit salicilik.

Mjeku mund te perdore nje thike te vogel per te prere kallon. Vete ju mund te ulni madhesine e kallos duke futur kembet ne uje te ngrohte dhe duke e ferkuar me nje gur te ashper. Asnjehere mos e prini kallon vete sidomos kur vuani nga diabeti apo nga semundje qe shkaktojne probleme me qarkullimin dhe shkaktojne mpirje. Ne disa raste per te hequr kallot eshte e nevojshme nderhyrja kirurgjike.
_
shendetionline_

----------


## luleshtrydhe

E cme paska ra per short vetem te ndihmoj e te sheroj njerezit  :perqeshje:  ( sa modeste qe jam  :sarkastik: )

Tani per te sheruar kallot brenda 10 ditesh sado te medha te jene e sado qe te keni ju duhet ky medikamenti: 
i cili kushton shume pak. Problemin e ka tek menyra e perdorimit sepse nuk e ka te shpjeguar aq kuptueshem per njerezit ndaj u duket sikur nuk funksionon. Duhet te lani kemben me uje te ngrohte dhe ta fshini me peshqir, me pas mbi kallo do te hidhni nje pike nga ilaci qe duket ne foto i cili eshte i lengshem dhe do te prisni 2 minuta derisa te mpikset mbi kallon tuaj, pasi funksionon si manekyr. Mos harroni duhet te vendoset lengu vetem mbi kallo pa kaluar ne zonen jasht saj sepse do te ripni keshtu pjesen e pasemure te kembes. Kur te shikoni se ilaci eshte thare plotesisht mbi kallo atehere vishni corape per te mbrojtur kemben gjate trajtimit. Mbas 9-10 oresh do te perserisni perseri te njejten procedure por pa e lare kemben pasi kalloja duhet te mbetet e thate te pakten 3 dite.Pra mbi ilacin e pare qe vendosem mbi kallo do te aplikoni perseri nje pike leng mbi kallo duke u kujdesur qe te mos kaloni ne zonen jasht kallos. Do te prisni derisa te thahet si manekyr per 2 minuta dhe me pas do te vishni serish corapin. Duhet te perseritni per 3 dite dy here ne dite proceduren e mesiperme,mbas 3 ditesh ju mund te laheni si zakonisht. Kur te dilni nga dushi fshini kemben me peshqir dhe perseritni ate qe thame me siper duke e lyer kallon me nje pike leng ilac dhe me pas prisni sa te thahet dhe vishni corapin qe te mbroni kemben gjate trajtimit. Duhet qe per 9 dite te perseritni me perpikmeri te gjitha levizjet pa e ngacmuar kallon per asnje moment edhe sikur te shihni se lekura eshte zbardhur dhe po bie pak nga pak. Ne diten e 10 mbasi te dilni nga dushi kur kemba eshte ende e njome mundohuni te hiqni kallon e cila tani eshte kthyer ne nje lekure te bardhe te trashe dhe pa dhimbje. Urime, sapo u sheruat.  :Lulja3:

----------

2043 (19-04-2016)

----------


## 2043

> E cme paska ra per short vetem te ndihmoj e te sheroj njerezit  ( sa modeste qe jam )
> 
> Tani per te sheruar kallot brenda 10 ditesh sado te medha te jene e sado qe te keni ju duhet ky medikamenti: 
> i cili kushton shume pak. Problemin e ka tek menyra e perdorimit sepse nuk e ka te shpjeguar aq kuptueshem per njerezit ndaj u duket sikur nuk funksionon. Duhet te lani kemben me uje te ngrohte dhe ta fshini me peshqir, me pas mbi kallo do te hidhni nje pike nga ilaci qe duket ne foto i cili eshte i lengshem dhe do te prisni 2 minuta derisa te mpikset mbi kallon tuaj, pasi funksionon si manekyr. Mos harroni duhet te vendoset lengu vetem mbi kallo pa kaluar ne zonen jasht saj sepse do te ripni keshtu pjesen e pasemure te kembes. Kur te shikoni se ilaci eshte thare plotesisht mbi kallo atehere vishni corape per te mbrojtur kemben gjate trajtimit. Mbas 9-10 oresh do te perserisni perseri te njejten procedure por pa e lare kemben pasi kalloja duhet te mbetet e thate te pakten 3 dite.Pra mbi ilacin e pare qe vendosem mbi kallo do te aplikoni perseri nje pike leng mbi kallo duke u kujdesur qe te mos kaloni ne zonen jasht kallos. Do te prisni derisa te thahet si manekyr per 2 minuta dhe me pas do te vishni serish corapin. Duhet te perseritni per 3 dite dy here ne dite proceduren e mesiperme,mbas 3 ditesh ju mund te laheni si zakonisht. Kur te dilni nga dushi fshini kemben me peshqir dhe perseritni ate qe thame me siper duke e lyer kallon me nje pike leng ilac dhe me pas prisni sa te thahet dhe vishni corapin qe te mbroni kemben gjate trajtimit. Duhet qe per 9 dite te perseritni me perpikmeri te gjitha levizjet pa e ngacmuar kallon per asnje moment edhe sikur te shihni se lekura eshte zbardhur dhe po bie pak nga pak. Ne diten e 10 mbasi te dilni nga dushi kur kemba eshte ende e njome mundohuni te hiqni kallon e cila tani eshte kthyer ne nje lekure te bardhe te trashe dhe pa dhimbje. Urime, sapo u sheruat.


Ky medikament gjendet edhe ne Shqiperi???

----------


## luleshtrydhe

Se di te them te drejten,por mund te blihet online ajo eshte e sigurte. Nese ndokujt i duhet ndihme per te blere ilacin te me kontaktoje privat dhe mund ta ndihmoj.

----------

2043 (20-04-2016)

----------


## [Elita]

Eshte acid salicylic,  dmth uthull e perpunuar dhe na ne Shqiperi e gjithandej. Problemi eshte se nuk eshte e vertete qe i heq kallot aq kollaj. Mvaret se sa te vjetra jane! Po te kene vite nuk i heq as mbas 2 muajve mjekim.

Nje keshille nga praktika. Nese jane te forta siper dmth lekura e trashe, prejeni me brisk avash dhe lyjeni pastaj me fare uthulle. Do ju djegi icik, pastaj lajeni ne qumesht ose uje . Nje her e ben kete veprim dhe pas nje jave kalloja zhduket vete. Ai ilaci ne foto eshte kot fare. Ska efekt.

----------


## luleshtrydhe

Pse keqinformon njerezit. Edhe une nga pervoja e kam ndaj e kam shkruar me aq detaje sepse sdo te thote gje se sa e vjeter apo e trash eshte kalloja. Ti nuk ke vepruar me perpikmeri te gjitha etapat drejt sherimit te plote mesaduket. E them kete sepse te njejten gje kam bere vete dhe mendova se nuk funksionon. Iu riktheva ilacit duke bere praktiken te pershkruar me siper vetem kur shkova tek mjeku dhe me tha te mi hiqte me bisturi mbasi te me kishte bere nje mpirje lokale te shputes se kembes. Aty u frikesova dhe vetem frika me beri te kem durim dhe te provoj perseri duke shpresuar dhe ja pse e kam shkruar per ti ardhur ne ndihme te tjereve qe kan te njejtin problem qe kam patur une.

----------

2043 (22-04-2016)

----------

